# AMR PALM SPRINGS



## deven (Aug 13, 2014)

I recently interviewed at AMR palm and i was told that i would be getting a call from HR in about a week and the person who interviewed me also gave me his card and told me to call him if HR dose not contact me he also made copies of all my certifications dose this mean i got the job and i am just waiting for HR to contact me why else would HR need to contact me any information would be helpful thankyou


----------



## deven (Aug 13, 2014)

I recently interviewed at AMR palm and i was told that i would be getting a call from HR in about a week and the person who interviewed me also gave me his card and told me to call him if HR dose not contact me he also made copies of all my certifications dose this mean i got the job and i am just waiting for HR to contact me why else would HR need to contact me any information would be helpful thankyou


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2014)

deven said:


> I recently interviewed at AMR palm and i was told that i would be getting a call from HR in about a week and the person who interviewed me also gave me his card and told me to call him if HR dose not contact me he also made copies of all my certifications dose this mean i got the job and i am just waiting for HR to contact me why else would HR need to contact me any information would be helpful thankyou



HR will contact you and either offer you a position or will not offer you the position. Getting copies of all of your certs is a standard part of the interview process. 

The supervisors at AMR PS are all very nice and will give their cards out to everybody haha


----------



## deven (Aug 13, 2014)

okay so it could go either way just have to wait and see my interview seemed to go really well and by the end we were talking and laughing


----------



## deven (Aug 13, 2014)

And the person interviewed me said he was very impressed with what was on my resume


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Aug 13, 2014)

HR may need to contact you for further required documents. Does not mean u were hired but be patient and you will get a response soon enough. And HR usually is the one that contacts you with a job offer if u are hired.


----------



## deven (Aug 13, 2014)

okay thank you it seems like it really could go either way either i got hired or didnt also i dont know why the supervisor gave me his card amd told me too call if HR dose not contact me


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2014)

Only time will tell. If you don't get a call from HR in a week or 2 give the supervisor a call (unless they have you a different time frame). 

If you interviewed with a supervisor named Brian then don't call him (he is moving away and will no longer be our supervisor).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 13, 2014)

Please only ONE thread per topic. Threads merged.


----------



## deven (Aug 13, 2014)

i interviewd with waynn ennis


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2014)

deven said:


> i interviewd with waynn ennis



Nice. An interview with the boss man. Wayne will gladly give out all of his contact information to pretty much anybody.


----------



## deven (Aug 13, 2014)

yea i guess its just a waiting game now


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2014)

deven said:


> yea i guess its just a waiting game now



Just make sure you answer all phone calls that come in. Don't look for the area codes. HR is based in Rancho.


----------



## deven (Aug 13, 2014)

could they possibley contact me by email


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2014)

deven said:


> could they possibley contact me by email



It's possible. Normally they will call because it is a more direct method.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 13, 2014)

Thread moves to EMS Employment .


----------



## Kenny Escobedo (Aug 14, 2014)

Whats the hiring process like for AMR PS?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2014)

Kenny Escobedo said:


> Whats the hiring process like for AMR PS?



Normally fill out an application followed by a written test. If you pass you go on a waiting list (if there is currently one). Once your name comes up you will be called in for a skills test and interview. If you pass both HR will contact you with a job offer, starting pay, and start date.


----------



## deven (Aug 14, 2014)

the written test is really easy if you passed national your frist time it will be a piece of cake and they will tell you right then if you passed


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 14, 2014)

Deven, question, is this your first job? Only reason I ask is it's pretty standard in any interview process for them to contact you after you go through to give an offer or say thanks but no thanks.


----------



## deven (Aug 14, 2014)

no this is not my first job i was a lifeguard and i volunteer at my local fire station to keep up on my emt skill


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2014)

deven said:


> no this is not my first job i was a lifeguard and i volunteer at my local fire station to keep up on my emt skill



Reserve firefighter for CalFire?


----------



## deven (Aug 14, 2014)

No volunteer with SB county in mentone


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2014)

deven said:


> No volunteer with SB county in mentone



Ahhh, sorry to hear that..


----------



## deven (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't be sorry it helps me keep up on my EMT skills


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 14, 2014)

But it's mentone... Haha


----------



## deven (Aug 20, 2014)

hey everyone i got the job with AMR Palm springs!!!! i just got the job offer letter this morning and i accepted it i have a few more questions if someone could please answer them that would be great


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 20, 2014)

deven said:


> hey everyone i got the job with AMR Palm springs!!!! i just got the job offer letter this morning and i accepted it i have a few more questions if someone could please answer them that would be great



And the questions are?


----------



## deven (Aug 20, 2014)

you know the my HR connection? thats where i accepted the job offer at and i hit submit what else do i need to do and what forms do i need to fill out also what else do i need to give jessica sandoval besides my DMV H-6 do i turn in the w-4 and other tax stuff in the first day of orentation also i have my drug test and physical fitness test next monday if you could answer those qustions that would be great i just want to make sure i have everything in order i dont want to screw up and miss out on a job


----------

